# Tivo Software 11.0n



## dmeyer (Aug 10, 2006)

Network settings showed a pending restart this morning, I had 11.0m, then restarted and I now have 11.0n.B1-01-2-652, anything new/fixed in this version? Glad to see that Tivo is still showing *some* love for Tivo HD users.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dmeyer said:


> Network settings showed a pending restart this morning, I had 11.0m, then restarted and I now have 11.0n.B1-01-2-652, anything new/fixed in this version? Glad to see that Tivo is still showing *some* love for Tivo HD users.


This should be the MPEG4 update. My HD was also pending a restart so rebooting now. 

Scott


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> This should be the MPEG4 update. My HD was also pending a restart so rebooting now.
> 
> Scott


MPEG4 update?
That's news to me.
What will it do for us?
Just checked my S3 (648250) and it's still on "M."


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Teeps said:


> MPEG4 update?
> That's news to me.
> What will it do for us?
> Just checked my S3 (648250) and it's still on "M."


It only applies to HD models (652/658) and not our original S3 models (648) unfortunately. It will allow the HD's to record and play cable channels that have been moved to MPEG4 as with the Comcast upgrades.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Comcast-Transitioning-to-MPEG4-in-Select-Markets

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535049

Scott


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> It only applies to HD models (652/658) and not our original S3 models (648) unfortunately. It will allow the HD's to record and play cable channels that have been moved to MPEG4 as with the Comcast upgrades.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Comcast-Transitioning-to-MPEG4-in-Select-Markets
> 
> ...


10/4 I'm covered as I also have XL4 & Roamio.
Have a great weekend Scott.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm on N, but not sure exactly when mine hit.

Of course I only subscribe to locals/HD and my area isn't mpeg 4 yet, but happy to know that they did this. Adds some additional value to my lifetimed unit.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Checked this morning and I had the new update. :up:


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

Has anyone experienced any problems from this new update?
I have a Tivo HD XL (TCD658000) that was working just find until this morning when I was watching a show and suddenly the video/audio cut out. The TV doesn't think there is a source plugged in at this point. The Tivo seemed to respond to the remote buttons (yellow light flashes when keys are pressed), but no video at all.
Tried rebooting the box. I get the "Welcome! Powering up..." screen for a few seconds, then back to no source detected. Now, I know the box is "working", because I have another Tivo that can "see" this one. I can see the Shows available one it and even transfer and play them. Just no output from the unit itself. It seems a little too timely that this happens right as this new update is being pushed out specifically for these units.
I've tried a few of the Diagnostic codes (eg: 51), which seems to do something (again I see the Weclome screen like it reboots) but still no output after that.
Help!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you try component connection to the TV to see if the problem is limited to HDMI? 

I would give TiVo support a call no matter what though to report the issue.

Scott


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Can you try component connection to the TV to see if the problem is limited to HDMI?
> 
> I would give TiVo support a call no matter what though to report the issue.
> 
> Scott


An excellent suggestion! Yes, Composite (not component) audio/video does work! So, only HDMI appears to be a problem. I've checked the HDMI cable(s) and they work with other devices (eg: on my other Tivo) without issue. It seems a little strange that the HDMI would suddenly go out.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

docfruitbat said:


> An excellent suggestion! Yes, component audio/video does work! So, only HDMI appears to be a problem. I've checked the HDMI cable(s) and they work with other devices (eg: on my other Tivo) without issue. It seems a little strange that the HDMI would suddenly go out.


Handshaking with your monitor? Recycle to re-establish?


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

Wil said:


> Handshaking with your monitor? Recycle to re-establish?


Nope. I tried 2 different TVs and all of their HDMI ports. It just refuses to output (with the exception of the initial startup "Welcome..." screen for a few seconds).
Oh! And since I have video now (via composite!) I checked the software version:
11.0n.B1-01-2-658.
Sure seems related to me!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Install another hard drive with 11.0m and see if HDMI works again.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

docfruitbat said:


> Nope. I tried 2 different TVs and all of their HDMI ports. It just refuses to output (with the exception of the initial startup "Welcome..." screen for a few seconds).
> Oh! And since I have video now (via component!) I checked the software version:
> 11.0n.B1-01-2-658.
> Sure seems related to me!


It could also be bad capacitors that need replacing and the new install with the swap of active partitions brought it out, failing systems have always had a hard time when a new OS is installed.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

Will this work with Verizon Mpeg4 channels??


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

captainstabbins said:


> Will this work with Verizon Mpeg4 channels??


It should but won't know for sure until someone tests it and reports back. 

Scott


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

When I get home I will test and let you know.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> Install another hard drive with 11.0m and see if HDMI works again.


That will take a while to try and setup. I'm not sure where I'd get 11.0m anyways.



dianebrat said:


> It could also be bad capacitors that need replacing and the new install with the swap of active partitions brought it out, failing systems have always had a hard time when a new OS is installed.


I doubt this is a problem with the PSU, but will keep an open mind about it. I did, however, open it up to clean out the dust-bunnies (minimal amount of bunnies, surprisingly  and while open I inspected the PSU and did not see any tell-tail signs of bad caps or any other indication of heat damage. If there were issues with it, I would not expect the system to run, successfully, with Component video, let along boot up and display the "Welcome" on HDMI initially, record new shows and do transfer of several shows to other Tivos.
As an arm-chair swag, I'd guess that, with the software update, there was a change in how HDMI/HDCP is setup during second-stage load and this is somehow failing now. I don't have equipment to analyse HDMI signals so can't tell what's going on.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

docfruitbat said:


> It seems a little strange that the HDMI would suddenly go out.


How else would this "go out"? Slowly?

This is not caused by the update, but is more likely simply uncovered by it. Drive and PS are most likely, though the HDMI connectors have gone out from time to time by reports here.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> How else would this "go out"? Slowly?
> 
> This is not caused by the update, but is more likely simply uncovered by it. Drive and PS are most likely, though the HDMI connectors have gone out from time to time by reports here.


This statement "*This is not caused by the update, but is more likely simply uncovered by it*" doesn't make sense to me. If a problem has been uncovered, it most logically is because of an update as nothing else has changed in the system or in external configuration.

Oh, I just got a call from Tivo support about this and in talking with them they confirmed the timeline of the update being pushed to my machine (in two attempts) was on Friday and Saturday. To me, that is a clear indication that this is a matter of the update being the cause. As for what it's exposed, I can't say. I'll be working with Tivo support this week to try and diagnose what it is.

Also, perhaps, "slowly" might, indeed, be more descriptive here. Let me explain:
On Friday and Saturday (the days the update was purportedly pushed) I observed that when I turned on the TV (several times) it took about a minute before the video (HDMI) display became active. Normally it takes only a few seconds, but I'm a patient person, so I let it "warm up" . On Sunday, I observed that it did this again. Once active, I started to play some shows I had saved up (I think it was 480i quality). After about 15 minutes of play, the display cut out/in twice before completely cutting out. I determined the Tivo appeared to still be working (as noted from my other Tivo's interactions with it), so I pressed the Tivo button, waited a few seconds and then pulled the power cord. From then on I've only been able to see the initial "Weclome" screen and nothing there after via HDMI.
So, perhaps "slowly" really did better describe what was a failure in progress. 

I seriously doubt it's the TV or the cables as I've substituted both with other known good replacements. I also seriously doubt it's the Harddisk, again, since the rest of the system is demonstratively functional (with composite video functional too). I haven't quite ruled out the PSU, but given the PSU is a common element to the machine I would expect to see other indications of this failing besides lack of HDMI output, which leads me to discount the PSU as the cause (but not totally).

So, as you suggested, the update may have exposed something that was marginal before. I'm hoping it can be salvaged. Composite video is not ideal.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It means the drive/PS was not going to boot up regardless of the cause. Outage, pulling the plug, etc. This happens all the time- the reboot shows that a piece of hardware was failing.

Power supply issues can cause a wide variety of problems that look unassociated. I would not rule it out with a visual review.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

I just lost my HDMI about a week ago after a power failure. Was on it for over 5 years. Back to component. Not sure if a reboot created the problem.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

docfruitbat said:


> I did, however, open it up to clean out the dust-bunnies (minimal amount of bunnies, surprisingly


So you touched the case? As in you physically moved the TiVo by, say, an inch or more? I broke the HDMI output on my TiVoHD when I simply moved my TiVoHD a bit to dust around and under it. The little movement broke the connection to the motherboard, I think. If I jiggled the HDMI cable I'd get an intermittent connection (ie, either on or off), for a second or two. Like a loose connection. Various cables, all fit well, all worked with other devices, etc, so I figured it was the connection to the MB. It was four or five years ago, and I've been using component+optical audio ever since.

It's possible you physically damaged the HDMI port on your TiVo. I did.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

docfruitbat said:


> If a problem has been uncovered, it most logically is because of an update as nothing else has changed in the system or in external configuration.


I thought you said you opened the case? 



docfruitbat said:


> Composite video is not ideal.


I agree, composite sucks, but as I mentioned above, I switched to component+optical audio when my HDMI died. It is four connections instead of one, but the quality is indistinguishable from HDMI. Alternatively, I can transfer shows from my TiVoHD to my Roamio, where the HDMI still works, and play them from there.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

docfruitbat said:


> That will take a while to try and setup. I'm not sure where I'd get 11.0m anyways.


Here is a link to the 11.0m image.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10758196&highlight=11+0m#post10758196


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

justen_m said:


> So you touched the case? As in you physically moved the TiVo by, say, an inch or more? I broke the HDMI output on my TiVoHD when I simply moved my TiVoHD a bit to dust around and under it. The little movement broke the connection to the motherboard, I think. If I jiggled the HDMI cable I'd get an intermittent connection (ie, either on or off), for a second or two. Like a loose connection. Various cables, all fit well, all worked with other devices, etc, so I figured it was the connection to the MB. It was four or five years ago, and I've been using component+optical audio ever since.
> 
> It's possible you physically damaged the HDMI port on your TiVo. I did.


Any thing is possible, but this is not likely.
If you re-read my post you'll see that I do, indeed, state I open the case, much after the video problems develope. I fully understand the implicications of doing so (though I did not actually touch anything inside), but the unit is out of warrenty anyways. I gave the PSU as thorough a visual inspection as possible and I did not see any of the typically reported indications of impending failure. Up until that point, the unit, and for that matter the cables and the TV, had not been moved for about 2 years. Also noted in my post was the fact that when the Tivo powers on now I *do* see the "Welcome" screen on the HDMI output for about 10 seconds (ie: the normal amount of time for first-stage boot). That, in itself, indicates that HDMI *is* working, at least to some extent. This is still the case. Given the nature of the cables, if they were, indeed, broken or if I did damaged the connector in some way, I would not expect to see anything, let alone a steady image for 10 seconds.
This still leads me to conclude that something in the update has tickled some part of the HDMI output driver that was not previously tickled.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

docfruitbat said:


> Any thing is possible, but this is not likely.
> If you re-read my post you'll see that I do, indeed, state I open the case, much after the video problems develope. I fully understand the implicications of doing so (though I did not actually touch anything inside), but the unit is out of warrenty anyways. I gave the PSU as thorough a visual inspection as possible and I did not see any of the typically reported indications of impending failure. Up until that point, the unit, and for that matter the cables and the TV, had not been moved for about 2 years. Also noted in my post was the fact that when the Tivo powers on now I *do* see the "Welcome" screen on the HDMI output for about 10 seconds (ie: the normal amount of time for first-stage boot). That, in itself, indicates that HDMI *is* working, at least to some extent. This is still the case. Given the nature of the cables, if they were, indeed, broken or if I did damaged the connector in some way, I would not expect to see anything, let alone a steady image for 10 seconds.
> This still leads me to conclude that something in the update has tickled some part of the HDMI output driver that was not previously tickled.


A visual inspection of the power supply is not sufficient, at this point if you have not replaced the caps on a TivoHD unit consider them suspect by default.

As others have said, the Tivo upgrade process installs the new OS to what is effectively the 2nd partition, then reboots and swaps them, on a regular basis on upgrades you will hear the screams of people saying the upgraded bricked their units, it's a unit that was ready to fail that got pushed over the edge.

If it were me.. I would pull the PS and replace the caps, and then blast a new image onto the hard drive and see what happens, I don't think there's an 11.0n image floating around, but there's certainly an 11.0m available since I would consider any recordings on the unit gone at this point.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I thought you said you opened the case?
> 
> I agree, composite sucks, but as I mentioned above, I switched to component+optical audio when my HDMI died. It is four connections instead of one, but the quality is indistinguishable from HDMI. Alternatively, I can transfer shows from my TiVoHD to my Roamio, where the HDMI still works, and play them from there.


See previous posts for details on the sequence of events. 
The TV I have it hooked up to now (which was to be it's permanently assigned TV  only has HDMI and Composite video in, no Component, nor Optical sound, inputs (says so on the label and in the manual! , so Component video isn't an option for me unless I consider replacing the TV, which I'd rather not have to, since the bloody HDMI should work!
Honestly, if this isn't fixable, I'll live with the downgraded visual experience, but will plan to replace it at some point in the future (though it will be a while).


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> A visual inspection of the power supply is not sufficient, at this point if you have not replaced the caps on a TivoHD unit consider them suspect by default.
> 
> As others have said, the Tivo upgrade process installs the new OS to what is effectively the 2nd partition, then reboots and swaps them, on a regular basis on upgrades you will hear the screams of people saying the upgraded bricked their units, it's a unit that was ready to fail that got pushed over the edge.
> 
> If it were me.. I would pull the PS and replace the caps, and then blast a new image onto the hard drive and see what happens, I don't think there's an 11.0n image floating around, but there's certainly an 11.0m available since I would consider any recordings on the unit gone at this point.


I'm afraid I disagree about the visual inspection not being sufficient. I'm quite familiar with how caps fail and if I cared, I could thoroughly test the PSU to truely tell if it's bad or not.
However, given that every other aspect of the device is working perfectly, I have high confidence that the PSU is good and not marginal. Perhaps later, if I decide to place the unit as a whole, I might do a more thorough analysis of it, but not just yet.
Again, I can play videos previously recorded, and live TV just fine, just only via Composite output. The other Tivos can "see" and interact with it over the network without any issue. All that's *not* working is the HDMI and even that "works" for the initial "Welcome" screen. So I'm not convinced it's anything other than the software update (being the last thing to be changed on the machine), considering the evidence and timing thus far.
I'm also quite well versed on imaging drives for Tivo, too. I was part of the first wave of people who upgarded their Phillips Series 1 Tivos with dual 160Gb HDs (using stone knives and bear-skin rugs for tools  and also grafted on a NE2000 network card inside the case. Doing the grunt work isn't the problem, really. It's that I'd prefer to not have to waste my time ripping the machine apart and flailing at a solution that I don't feel is justified (yet).
Let's give Tivo Support a crack at it first, shall we?


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> Here is a link to the 11.0m image.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10758196&highlight=11+0m#post10758196


Thanks for the link. I'll see about getting the 658 image.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

docfruitbat said:


> I'm afraid I disagree about the visual inspection not being sufficient.


I've processed many dozens of DirecTivos and Tivos over the years. Replacing original old capacitors that pass visual inspection, in units with bad capacitor consistent symptoms, often eliminates those symptoms.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

docfruitbat said:


> Thanks for the link. I'll see about getting the 658 image.


This one

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk

is several years old, not sure which version of 11.0 it is, and you need to use WinMFS to install it on a spare 1TB drive, but it should do for the experiment to see if the update killed your HDMI or if it just quit on you co-incidently to the update.

Apparently the various S3s are subject to having HDMI quit working for no apparent reason.

Don't expand if putting it on a bigger than 1TB drive, and use

mfsinfo

to find out which version it is and let me know.

(I don't have a working HD XL)


----------



## AgbotHD (Jan 23, 2016)

Anyone getting about a second of garbled audio when using Instant Replay with 11.0n? Once 11.0n hit my HD XL (658) and HD (652) this happens nearly every time on HD channels (at least the ones I've been watching). Haven't been able to repro on SD channels.

This is occurring over HDMI... haven't yet tried to narrow it down by testing other outputs.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

docfruitbat said:


> I'm afraid I disagree about the visual inspection not being sufficient. I'm quite familiar with how caps fail and if I cared, I could thoroughly test the PSU to truely tell if it's bad or not.


If you look around the site, you'll see tons of "visual inspections" that passed where the PS was bad. These caps often fail without venting. Indeed, you'll also find tons of different problems that bad PSs cause, including ones nearly identical to yours.

Now, I'm not saying this IS the problem, but just that it should not be so quickly discarded. You came to the experts here and this is the advice that has proven to be the most likely suspect.

Go for Tivo support, not a bad path to resolution. My guess is they will try and move you to a newer box as yours is no longer supported.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The welcome powering up screen comes up before the software loads. It's displayed from the PROM.

Go to settings then video. What are your settings? Try 1080i fixed output. Assuming that doesn't work experiment with different settings. If a lower resolution works go back to 1080i. I'm assuming your TV supports 1080i.

I sort of agree with you. Everything works except HDMI doesn't shout out as being a power supply issue.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

unitron said:


> This one
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> ...


Thanks, unitron! I'll find myself a spare 1TB drive and get this setup.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

Wil said:


> I've processed many dozens of DirecTivos and Tivos over the years. Replacing original old capacitors that pass visual inspection, in units with bad capacitor consistent symptoms, often eliminates those symptoms.


So, Wil, let me ask you: In your experience, have you seen this specific set of behaviours with respect to a PSU with bad caps? All aspects of the machine are functioning properly, with only the HDMI "misbehaving"? Please remember that the HDMI does become active for the initial boot screen, which is during the time at which the most demand is being made of the PSU.
I ask because I, too, have rebuilt many power supplies in my time (not specifically Tivo, but computer, TV and pinball machine; wall-warts aren't worth the effort , and I'd like to compare notes with you on this. I did replace a PSU on my older S3, but it did exhibit bad caps and voltage tests confirmed it was ailing too.
To me, the various model of Tivo PSU are nothing terribly remarkable. It's difficult to adequately test a specific component that's in-circuit (even if you have the circuit schematic , so often it's a process of elimination by replacing each cap (or other discreet component) until the unit works again. Tell-tail signs help (bulging cap, heat-damage evidence on the board, exploded resistor or diode, etc  but often, it's "trial and error". Thank goodness for Digi-Key (even if you have to buy in bulk)!


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> If you look around the site, you'll see tons of "visual inspections" that passed where the PS was bad. These caps often fail without venting. Indeed, you'll also find tons of different problems that bad PSs cause, including ones nearly identical to yours.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying this IS the problem, but just that it should not be so quickly discarded. You came to the experts here and this is the advice that has proven to be the most likely suspect.
> 
> Go for Tivo support, not a bad path to resolution. My guess is they will try and move you to a newer box as yours is no longer supported.


Oh, I'm not totally discounting the PSU being the problem, but at the moment, I more suspect the software update as it's timing it just a little to coincidental for my liking. I'm keeping my options open, though, trust me.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

unitron said:


> This one
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> ...


While I'm scrounging a spare 1TB drive for this, a though occurs to me:
Will I have to re-authorize my CableCARD? Wiith the "new" image, I believe the answer is, unfortuntely, Yes. If I then swap for the original drive will I have to re-re-authorize it again? Some of the Cablecards pairing info (the "Data"?) seems to be stored on-disk, so, again, I believe the answer is Yes. Giving my recent history of "difficulty" getting Comcast to successfully authorize their cards, I'd rather not have to go through Comcast Support several times in a row (yet again).
I think that swapping drives for this "new" image test will wait until I've worked with Tivo Support a little first. The less I have to talk with Comcast, the better. 
Again, thanks for the image, unitron!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

docfruitbat said:


> So, Wil, let me ask you: In your experience, have you seen this specific set of behaviours with respect to a PSU with bad caps? All aspects of the machine are functioning properly, with only the HDMI "misbehaving"? Please remember that the HDMI does become active for the initial boot screen, which is during the time at which the most demand is being made of the PSU.
> I ask because I, too, have rebuilt many power supplies in my time (not specifically Tivo, but computer, TV and pinball machine; wall-warts aren't worth the effort , and I'd like to compare notes with you on this. I did replace a PSU on my older S3, but it did exhibit bad caps and voltage tests confirmed it was ailing too.
> To me, the various model of Tivo PSU are nothing terribly remarkable. It's difficult to adequately test a specific component that's in-circuit (even if you have the circuit schematic , so often it's a process of elimination by replacing each cap (or other discreet component) until the unit works again. Tell-tail signs help (bulging cap, heat-damage evidence on the board, exploded resistor or diode, etc  but often, it's "trial and error". Thank goodness for Digi-Key (even if you have to buy in bulk)!


You can always buy from Mouser


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

docfruitbat said:


> While I'm scrounging a spare 1TB drive for this, a though occurs to me:
> Will I have to re-authorize my CableCARD? Wiith the "new" image, I believe the answer is, unfortuntely, Yes. If I then swap for the original drive will I have to re-re-authorize it again? Some of the Cablecards pairing info (the "Data"?) seems to be stored on-disk, so, again, I believe the answer is Yes. Giving my recent history of "difficulty" getting Comcast to successfully authorize their cards, I'd rather not have to go through Comcast Support several times in a row (yet again).
> I think that swapping drives for this "new" image test will wait until I've worked with Tivo Support a little first. The less I have to talk with Comcast, the better.
> Again, thanks for the image, unitron!


If you're smart, you'll take the cable card out of the TiVo while running the experimental old image on the experimental drive, hook a pair of rabbit ears or an unbent paper clip or an old twin lead FM antenna to the antenna input and go through GS that way--all you need is one detected channel.

This is just to see if HDMI works with the old software, remember?


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Is everyone with a 652 supposed to get this update, or is it just for Comcast victims er customers? I have two 652's and haven't got it yet.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

About Series 2 and Series 3 power supplies.

One of the earliest detections of "capacitor plague" was in an S2 DirecTivo, where it turned out that one bad cap in the power supply meant one tuner worked but not the other, which was apparently just farther enough away electrically to not quite get enough current.

So almost anytime you get strange symptoms in an S2 or S3, you should check the power supply first, preferably with a voltmeter on the DC outputs.

Now if a bunch of people report failure of feature X on model Y immediately after software update Z, then you don't need to have the power supply at the very top of the suspects list, although anytime you have the lid off is a good time to slap a meter on the outs just as GP.


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

If a cable card detects a different sized hard drive, it will have to be repaired to access premium channels. Had to call the cablecard activiation number three times in three days when I was having drive trouble.

bb


----------



## Nicholsen (Nov 4, 2007)

AgbotHD said:


> Anyone getting about a second of garbled audio when using Instant Replay with 11.0n? Once 11.0n hit my HD XL (658) and HD (652) this happens nearly every time on HD channels (at least the ones I've been watching). Haven't been able to repro on SD channels.
> 
> This is occurring over HDMI... haven't yet tried to narrow it down by testing other outputs.


Yes. I have exactly the same issue since 11.0n went live. Minor annoyance, but definitely real. Happens generally, but not always.

My Comcast system is still on MPEG2. I am hopeful the sound issue on rewind goes away when they begin MPEG4 broadcasts. Are you on MPEG4 now?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

NO output HDMI
I'll change the input on the TV set then immediately change it back to the input used by the tivo


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

unitron said:


> If you're smart, you'll take the cable card out of the TiVo while running the experimental old image on the experimental drive, hook a pair of rabbit ears or an unbent paper clip or an old twin lead FM antenna to the antenna input and go through GS that way--all you need is one detected channel.
> 
> This is just to see if HDMI works with the old software, remember?


Hmm...yes, that sounds reasonable. I was thinking forward about doing a full setup, but you are right, this is just to see if the HDMI lasts long than the boot screen. So, with that in mind, I'll go ahead and image the HD and give it a whirl. While I have it open for this, I might as well do some voltage checks too. But, Tivo Support is supposed to call me tomorrow and I don't know if I'll find my scratch drive before then, so, it's a toss-up as to which happens first.


----------



## AgbotHD (Jan 23, 2016)

Nicholsen said:


> Yes. I have exactly the same issue since 11.0n went live. Minor annoyance, but definitely real. Happens generally, but not always.
> 
> My Comcast system is still on MPEG2. I am hopeful the sound issue on rewind goes away when they begin MPEG4 broadcasts. Are you on MPEG4 now?


A family member has an HD XL with Comcast MPEG4 and is unable to reproduce the issue on 11.0n so it may be MPEG2 related. I'm in an area on the list for the MPEG4 transition but as far as I know it hasn't rolled out yet (I didn't notice any missing channels prior to 11.0n).

Indeed a minor annoyance but I'm happy to have MPEG4 support and hopefully many more years left to squeeze out of my lifetime service S3 HDs. Will be nice if the eventual MPEG4 transitions fixes this.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

wtkflhn said:


> Is everyone with a 652 supposed to get this update, or is it just for Comcast victims er customers? I have two 652's and haven't got it yet.


Still at 11.0m on my 652.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

I called tech support and was told they are still rolling it out. I am waiting for it also. I have verizon fios.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm also waiting. Also FiIos


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

Trying to figure out how I can get it sooner than later.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

captainstabbins said:


> Trying to figure out how I can get it sooner than later.


Somebody who's got the upgrade could step up and make an image.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

Me (3:23:12 PM):Wanted to see when I am getting the new firmware update 11.n for my series 3 tivo 
Jennifer (3:25:44 PM):The software has been released, and it is making its way to the various states. If your unit does not have the software yet, it may not have reached your area as of yet. 
Me (3:26:17 PM):Can I request it to be a priority or do I need to be patient 
Jennifer (3:27:16 PM):We do not have a priority list for this release. It should get to your area within a few days or so. 
Me (3:27:29 PM):OK...Thanks 
Me (3:27:36 PM):Have a good day 
Jennifer (3:27:38 PM):You're Welcome! Thank you for using TiVo Chat Support and have a great day!


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have FIOS with a Tivo HD in the Philadelphia area with 11.0m software. This week I lost access to Cartoon Network HD (757), Disney XD HD (781) and Nick Toons HD (754). I'm not sure if this is something with my setup but can anyone else with the same combo of Fios/Tivo w/o MPEG4 chime in to report whether they can still get those channels? Maybe Verizon made them MPEG4 so I won't be able to view them till 11.0n gets onto my machine? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

pL86 said:


> I have FIOS with a Tivo HD in the Philadelphia area with 11.0m software. This week I lost access to Cartoon Network HD (757), Disney XD HD (781) and Nick Toons HD (754). I'm not sure if this is something with my setup but can anyone else with the same combo of Fios/Tivo w/o MPEG4 chime in to report whether they can still get those channels? Maybe Verizon made them MPEG4 so I won't be able to view them till 11.0n gets onto my machine? Thanks in advance.


I still get them in NYC area. You can go to cable card diagnostics screen and find out if PHL has switched thembto mpeg4.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

lew said:


> I still get them in NYC area. You can go to cable card diagnostics screen and find out if PHL has switched thembto mpeg4.


Hi lew,

What screen tells you whether a channel is mpeg4? I have a TiVo HD and it's not obvious to me which field or value indicates mpeg4. Thanks


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tune to the channel in question.
Tivo
Message and Settings
Account and system
DVR diagnostics

Verify correct channel
Go to next screen
Video pid is ox17d5 if the channel is h.264

You want to confirm... I'm pretty sure 567 universal is mpeg4 systemwide


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi lew,

Thanks for the reply. I looked up the video PID field for all the new possible MPEG4 channels and none of them had a value of ox17d5. Below are their video PID and channel frequency:

Disney XD (781) - 0x1BC7 (501 MHz)
BET (770) - 0X1C2B (285 MHz)
Cartoon Network (757) - 0x1DED (501 MHz)
Nick Toons (754) - 0x8CB (285 MHz)

I couldn't look up the video PID for Universal HD (567) because the channel isn't part of my Preferred HD package. However, I found a list of confirmed MPEG4 channels that are in my TV package from this thread on dslreports:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30333785-List-of-MPEG-4-Channels

I tuned to a bunch of them and as you'd expect, the Tivo HD couldn't display any of them. None of them have video PID values of ox17d5:

Bloomberg (604) - 0x8AD
Fox Sports 2 (584) - 0x957
WOW (658) - 0x91B
TV ONE (771) - 0x961

Even though the data doesn't match what you said it should, I am pretty satisfied that Disney XD, Cartoon Network, et al. were converted to MPEG4 in the Philadelphia territory (VH08). There are a couple other Philly area subscribers who report loss of the same channels this week and one of them confirmed he has an older Verizon STB that doesn't support MPEG4.

Now, when is Tivo going to roll out 11.0n so that I can get these channels back?!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Online chat told me the software is, currently only being rolled out to Comcast customers. Depending on how it goes it will most likely be rolled out to other customers.

Solution...Run guided setup. Pick a comast serviced zip code, pick comcast as my cable company, wait 24-48 hours then change it back. I'm not missing enough stations to be worth the effort.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

That's an interesting workaround. My zip code is also a Comcast service area so that part would be easy but the pain of going through Guided Setup twice on a Tivo HD is a huge deterrent. I might do it if I had some confidence the Tivo would be updated promptly but with my luck, I'd probably switch and two weeks would pass without anything happening. I have too many upcoming recordings that would be messed up. Would be interested to hear if someone else tried it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't have enough mpeg4 channels to be worth the hassle. Force a network connection every few hours. You should get the software in a day or two. My guess is 24;hours or less.


----------



## untfan (Jul 11, 2005)

FWIW - I am on Comcast and in an area where they've started to migrate to MPEG4 and my TCD652160 is still on 11.0m (actually 11.0k as I just got 'm' by imaging a spare drive in hopes of speeding up the n download) - hopefully next week otherwise I'm reaching out to support.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

lew said:


> The welcome powering up screen comes up before the software loads. It's displayed from the PROM.
> 
> Go to settings then video. What are your settings? Try 1080i fixed output. Assuming that doesn't work experiment with different settings. If a lower resolution works go back to 1080i. I'm assuming your TV supports 1080i.
> 
> I sort of agree with you. Everything works except HDMI doesn't shout out as being a power supply issue.


I tried *all* of video output format combinations, and still get no HDMI output, even if I unplug the Composite and do the format change blind.
A few more details: I timed this behaviour.
At power-on there's a 7 second delay before I see the "Welcome" screen. It stays on for 1 minute 33 seconds, at which time it blanks. I switch over to the Composite input and see the "Just a few Minutes more" screen, so liklely this is the cut-over point from first-stage boot to second-stage boot (or perhaps the handoff from the boot process to the rest of the startup). Now, this is pretty consistent reguardless of how many times I do it (and I did it 3 times in a row, the first time was after letting the system sit unplugged over night).
I had another talk with Tivo Support on Friday and, after a bit more diagnostics, they'd determined that the HDMI port was "dead" (for want of a better description). It's refusing to setup HDCP for whatever reason.
They, then, made me an offer that I'm thinking of taking rather than doing any repair work myself:
They've offered to swap out the HD XL for a newer Premiere 4 at no cost and free shipping. I'd still have to buy Lifetime sub at $200, though.
My options are thus:
1) Spend time to source the new caps and "repair" the PSU, with no guarantee that that is the problem (which I still feel it's not).
Cost: my "time", "effort" and only a little "money" for the parts and whatever it cost me to drive to pick it up. 
Pros: only a little money, and the sweet, sweet smell of melting solder! 
Cons: same old HD XL unit which may not survive the next great Comcast network upgrade, and only barely skirted by this last one by the skin of it's MPEG4 teeth! Also, might not "fix" the problem.
2) Replace the PSU.
Cost: $199, but with a $100 rebate, so $99 effectively.
Pros: a bit more money, even when I send the old PSU back for the rebate, and no solder burns! 
Cons: same old unit (see #1).
3) Take the offer of the Premiere 4.
Cost: $200 for Lifetime Sub.
Pros: Newer Tivo with possibly better prospects for support, long term (and still no solder burns). 
Cons: effectively double the cost of #2.
Honestly, I'm thinking #3 is really my best option. It gets me an "upgrade" that I was looking at anyways for much less cost than a new unit would have set me back.
Does anyone see a real downside to this?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'd take the $200 deal. You might ask how much for a Roamio.

Can you temporarily hook up to TV with component inputs? If that works you can buy a component video + digital audio to HDMI box from monoprice. I'd probably take the tivo deal then see about using your HD on an extra set


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would either take the deal or see what your local market has for used lifetime premiere boxes. I sold an upgraded one a few months ago for under $200, so a cheaper deal may be available now. The Premiere 4 they offered is probably a refurb, but I never have issues buying those myself.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

Still no N firmware...Anyone else get it in the Philly area??


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

My apartment complex should have Comcast starting in March... As long as the software is still available next month when I run guided setup again.

Is it only Comcast zips with MPEG-4, or is it all the zips (because I'm sure that they will eventually transition all their markets to MPEG-4, so they can get more bandwidth for DOCSIS 3.1 and more channels).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

docfruitbat said:


> I tried *all* of video output format combinations, and still get no HDMI output, even if I unplug the Composite and do the format change blind.
> A few more details: I timed this behaviour.
> At power-on there's a 7 second delay before I see the "Welcome" screen. It stays on for 1 minute 33 seconds, at which time it blanks. I switch over to the Composite input and see the "Just a few Minutes more" screen, so liklely this is the cut-over point from first-stage boot to second-stage boot (or perhaps the handoff from the boot process to the rest of the startup). Now, this is pretty consistent reguardless of how many times I do it (and I did it 3 times in a row, the first time was after letting the system sit unplugged over night).
> I had another talk with Tivo Support on Friday and, after a bit more diagnostics, they'd determined that the HDMI port was "dead" (for want of a better description). It's refusing to setup HDCP for whatever reason.
> ...


Yeah, that first screen in on a chip on the motherboard, but the second is on the hard drive.

Is that HD XL lifetimed and will it still be lifetimed after you buy and lifetime the Premiere 4?

('cause I don't care if the HDMI output works or not)


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lew said:


> Run guided setup. Pick a comcast serviced zip code, pick comcast as my cable company, wait 24-48 hours then change it back.


Has this worked for anybody?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> My apartment complex should have Comcast starting in March... As long as the software is still available next month when I run guided setup again.
> 
> Is it only Comcast zips with MPEG-4, or is it all the zips (because I'm sure that they will eventually transition all their markets to MPEG-4, so they can get more bandwidth for DOCSIS 3.1 and more channels).


I received it on our HD here in VA on the 22nd and no MPEG4 yet.

Scott


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well if you're on Verizon, the channels switched to mpeg4 last week are back to mpeg2. Still hoping to see 11.0n soon.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Wil said:


> Somebody who's got the upgrade could step up and make an image.


Maybe at the other place if you don't have anywhere else to upload. It would certainly be appreciated.


> Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lew said:


> Online chat told me the software is, currently only being rolled out to Comcast customers. Depending on how it goes it will most likely be rolled out to other customers..


Visiting my son at college and confirmed that his HD on FIOS is still 11.0m.

Scott


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lew said:


> Solution...Run guided setup. Pick a comast serviced zip code, pick comcast as my cable company, wait 24-48 hours


I've parked three Tivo 11.0m HDs at known Comcast mpeg4 target zip codes for 4 nights each. No sign of 11.0n on any of them.

Must be more complicated than that.

Maybe some kind soul someday will upload 11.0n somewhere.
Maybe some kind souls someday will start sharing some information about 11.0n.

There are some people, regrettably only a few left apparently, willing to work on this for the benefit of Tivo hobbyists. But we can't do it without the freaking code or any useful information.

There are no, zero, nada sources within Tivo anymore. It's up to us.


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

I tried to send you a PM, but your inbox is full.

bb


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I have a tivoHD that will not do hdmi output after 'Powering up, please wait'

It must have something to do with HDCP handshaking.

Anyway, bought a box on Monoprice for $34 that takes the component and spidf output and puts it out to hdmi. works perfectly.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

unitron said:


> Yeah, that first screen in on a chip on the motherboard, but the second is on the hard drive.
> 
> Is that HD XL lifetimed and will it still be lifetimed after you buy and lifetime the Premiere 4?
> 
> ('cause I don't care if the HDMI output works or not)


The HD XL is Lifetime'd but the deal is to *replace* the unit with another unit. The Lifetime on it disappears wih the unit, unfortunately. It's understandable as they are giving me a "free" unit in exchange for the old.
I had asked about keeping the old unit, and, infact, I'd get the "keep" it (they don't want it back), but the Lifetime would still be removed (again, a condition of the deal), so it's effectively a "dead" box. I can keep it as a flower-pot/door-stop, recycle it or send it to you if you want it.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

lew said:


> I'd take the $200 deal. You might ask how much for a Roamio.
> 
> Can you temporarily hook up to TV with component inputs? If that works you can buy a component video + digital audio to HDMI box from monoprice. I'd probably take the tivo deal then see about using your HD on an extra set


Indeed, I have decided to take the deal. I asked about an upgrade to a Roamio, but it wasn't possible. They were looking to swap for an "equivalent unit" (their words). Originally the offer was for a "Premiere", but I asked about a "Premiere 4 XL" say I'd eat the cost, and they agree'd to upgrade me to that also for no cost. Going up a step to a Roamio wasn't in the cards.
I brought a Roamio Pro a few months about and I love it! Would have love to upgade this to another Roamio, but, well, you understand what the offer was. 
As for Component: Alas, the TV I bought doesn't have Component input (I was surprised too), only HDMI and Composite. I didn't figure I would need it at the time. I could have bought a Component-to-HDMI box, but, again, it would just delay the inevitable.
Anyway, I feel I'm getting a pretty good deal of a "newer" box (one that TiVo still supports, unlike the HD XL) mostly "for free", so I've no real complaints.


----------



## docfruitbat (Apr 1, 2005)

philhu said:


> I have a tivoHD that will not do hdmi output after 'Powering up, please wait'
> 
> It must have something to do with HDCP handshaking.
> 
> Anyway, bought a box on Monoprice for $34 that takes the component and spidf output and puts it out to hdmi. works perfectly.


Just curious: Can you determine when this happened? If it was around the time of the upgrade to 11.0n, then that might be another data-point indicating that there maybe something wrong with the upgrade after all.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

One of my TivoHD units just took the 11.0n update

I am on Fios and asked tivo for the upgrade to test
The mpeg4 channels on Fios. And it works well!


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

philhu said:


> One of my TivoHD units just took the 11.0n update
> 
> I am on Fios and asked tivo for the upgrade to test
> The mpeg4 channels on Fios. And it works well!


Have you tried transferring an mpeg4 recording to your Roamio? Have you tried transferring an mpeg4 recording from the TivoHD via kmttg or any other means?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

As I said. It is pending restart. As soon i can reboot it, I will test

I have tested the mpeg4 channels and they come in fine


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

Transferring from TiVo HD to Roamio does work with mp4 files. Unfortunately, I have not been able to get them from the TiVo HD directly due to not being able to download as TS files. They must be transferred to my roamio first before I can get them with cTiVo.

Interestingly, it does not appear that comcast has started copy protecting any channels that have been converted to mp4.

bb


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

buccobruce said:


> Interestingly, it does not appear that comcast has started copy protecting any channels that have been converted to mp4.
> 
> bb


Why would they start copy protecting MPEG4 channels? Or are you referring to the few movie channels that they do copy protect (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Encore)?

Scott


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

the last time i checked, they hadn't applied the cci byte to hbo, cinemax, etc.

bb


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Wil said:


> Have you tried transferring an mpeg4 recording to your Roamio? Have you tried transferring an mpeg4 recording from the TivoHD via kmttg or any other means?


I tried transferrig a 4 minute mpeg4 to a Roamio. Seems ok to me

Have not yet tried kmttg 2.1i to test. I will when I get home


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

if you didn't live in a Comcast area, how would you test the 11.0n update on a TiVo HD?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I sent Margret at tivo my TSN numbers for my 2 tivoHD units. I live in a fios area


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You can transfer mpeg4 between TivoHD and Roamio (both directions). You can't download mpeg4 video from TivoHD to a PC. You can transfer the video to a Roamio then download it.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Yes. Kmttg also doesnt allow mpeg4 xfers from tivoHD. So you copy to a Roamio or Premier and can xfer from there


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

I read in the 11.0n thread in the Coffee forum that Tivo support was asking people in non-Comcast area to contact them if they'd like to receive the 11.0n update. Today, only three days after I contacted support, my Tivo HD was updated to 11.0n and the MPEG4 channels are now viewable. It appears Tivo support is very responsive to requests for the update if anyone else is waiting for 11.0n. I used the support contact form on the Tivo support page. I gave them my Tivo's TSN number and explained Verizon had already moved a large number of channels to MPEG4.


----------



## kent_the_geek (Aug 27, 2008)

On Feb 19, 2016, I also requested the 11.0n update on my TIVO HD for the FIOS Philadelphia area. The CSR I talked to was unaware that Verizon uses H.264 on a few channels, or that TIVO is providing the update on request. So, first he didn't think a Verizon customer could even use the update, an then that Verizon customers could even get the 11.0n update. He was very cordial and patient about checking my assertions. It took a while, but eventually he set me up to get the update. The update came through yesterday, and now I can get all of the Verizon FIOS H.264 channels just fine. I'm quite happy.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

So how would I request 11.0n for my TiVo? I should have Comcast here in less than a month, and it stands to reason that Comcast will eventually convert all areas to MPEG-4 including mine (Houston).


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Just plug in tivo. Send email with tsn of tivoHDto [email protected]


----------



## karpodiem (Mar 18, 2008)

philhu said:


> Yes. Kmttg also doesnt allow mpeg4 xfers from tivoHD. So you copy to a Roamio or Premier and can xfer from there


any Premier will work? I'll need to pick one up w/lifetime from eBay at some point.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> So how would I request 11.0n for my TiVo? I should have Comcast here in less than a month, and it stands to reason that Comcast will eventually convert all areas to MPEG-4 including mine (Houston).


We got 11.0n here and we're not on one of the areas to be converted any time soon so hopefully once you changed to Comcast as your provider you would get the update, but otherwise call support and ask to have your TSN added to the list.

Scott


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

M
Niles (4:19:15 PM):Thank you for verifying your information William. How may I assist you today? 
Me (4:19:40 PM):I am trying to find out the status of my last support ticket 
Me (4:20:14 PM):I requested the new firmware 11.0n and was told I was put on the priority list. 
Me (4:20:26 PM):Still have not received it 
Niles (4:22:28 PM):We apologize for that delay. We are still rolling that out to our Series3 devices. 
Me (4:23:29 PM):I was told that I would be prioritized via last chat on Feb 22nd. Some of my channels are switched to mpeg4 
Me (4:23:52 PM):would like to be able to see them 
Niles (4:23:57 PM):I understand and when that was available, we would be adding it to your TiVo box. 
Me (4:24:15 PM):so what is a priority list 
Me (4:24:37 PM):just something I am told to appease me?? 
Niles (4:25:29 PM):A priority list would be exactly what it sounds like. However, as we can not manually force the update here, we would need that to be downloaded by the TiVo box when it was ready for your account. We apologize for the frustration with that and hopefully yours will download soon. 
Me (4:27:07 PM):There are others who claim to have gotten the firmware on a priority list. I can send you the link so that you can see why I don't really accept your response. 
Niles (4:27:28 PM):The link from someone online claiming something? 
Me (4:27:33 PM):The last chat I was told it was escalated 
Me (4:27:49 PM):Yes. Tivo Community 
Me (4:27:59 PM):you want the link?? 
Niles (4:28:07 PM):No. 
Niles (4:28:35 PM):The last agent you spoke to did escalate it. When you responded back to the case you removed the escalation. 
Niles (4:28:59 PM):I have sent that again and we would be sending that software when it is ready to your TiVo box. 
Me (4:29:34 PM):I read in the 11.0n thread in the Coffee forum that Tivo support was asking people in non-Comcast area to contact them if they'd like to receive the 11.0n update. Today, only three days after I contacted support, my Tivo HD was updated to 11.0n and the MPEG4 channels are now viewable. It appears Tivo support is very responsive to requests for the update if anyone else is waiting for 11.0n. I used the support contact form on the Tivo support page. I gave them my Tivo's TSN number and explained Verizon had already moved a large number of channels to MPEG4. 
Me (4:29:59 PM):That is one response. 
Me (4:30:06 PM):Want the link?? 
Me (4:30:21 PM):http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536450&page=4 
Me (4:30:45 PM):So it can be done 
Niles (4:30:47 PM):No, I don't need the link for someone making claims online. 
Niles (4:30:52 PM):I have sent that again and we would be sending that software when it is ready to your TiVo box. 
Me (4:31:08 PM):Read the whole thread...Not one person 
Niles (4:31:12 PM):Great. 
Me (4:32:00 PM):Well thanks for nothing. Have a great day 
Niles (4:32:20 PM):You're absolutely welcome. Thank you for using TiVo Chat and have a great day as well!y adventure continues:


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Just send your tivo HD tsn number to [email protected]

Ask her to add it

Mine was done in 2 hours!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I requested the 11.0n update, and received it today. However, I still can't view any MPEG4 channel on Fios. Do I need to do anything special?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Did it reboot or is it pending restart?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Rebooted twice. It shows 11.0n


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I am on Fios. Worked for me. Which channel did u try?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

695 Comedy.TV
744 MGM Channel HD


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Do I need to be using MoCA?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

No. I do not use MOCA. I see both channels


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

They're just black.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Well. Only thing i can think is the mpeg4 chip is out


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Does your subscription include any mp4 channels? I don't think the lower packages include any mp4. Call FiOS if you're not able to receive any channel you're paying for.

Edited to add try 567 universal HD. 567 is generally included in the extreme, middle package. The other stations are generally only available in the highest, ultimate package.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

If you dont get channels, the tivo would say not authorized or v52 error, wouldn't it?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

philhu said:


> If you dont get channels, the tivo would say not authorized or v52 error, wouldn't it?


I don't know. Maybe the message is mp4 and tivo doesn't even bother decoding mp4 if the channel isn't authorized.

Poster could check your broken mp4 decoder theory by using pytivo to push a compatible mp4 file.

Check cable card diagnostic screen.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

lew said:


> Does your subscription include any mp4 channels? I don't think the lower packages include any mp4. Call FiOS if you're not able to receive any channel you're paying for.
> 
> Edited to add try 567 universal HD. 567 is generally included in the extreme, middle package. The other stations are generally only available in the highest, ultimate package.


Ahh! 695 & 744 aren't part of Extreme. Neither is 567. However, 604 (Bloomberg) and 753 (Sundance) are... And are coming in fine.

Thanks everybody!


----------

